# Mein neuer kleiner Mini-Zierteich



## Patricia (7. Sep. 2007)

Hallöle,

Wasser im Garten macht ja wirklich süchtig.

Erst war da der Naturteich.

Jetzt habe ich im Vorgarten auch noch ein ganz klein bißchen Wasser integriert.
(Wenn das Gras richtig schön gewachsen ist, siehts doch ganz nett aus, oder?)

Und vielleicht kann ich mir ja irgendwann meinen Traum vom Schwimmteich erfüllen.

Bis dahin erfreue ich mich an dem, was wir geschaffen haben.

Viele Grüße 
Patricia


----------



## jochen (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein neuer kleiner Mini-Zierteich*

Hallo Patricia,

stimmt Wasser macht süchtig,

besonders solche kleine Oasen die du übrigens meisterhaft hinbekommen hast gefallen mir sehr gut... 

bei uns im Garten stehen auch einige Miniteiche (Gefäße) mit Teichpflanzen, dann der Teich mit kleinen Filterteich, der Wasserfall und ganz zufällig noch ein kleines natürliches Sumpfbiotop ohne Folie.

WASSER ist LEBEN !

viel Spaß noch im Garten und Teich.


----------



## Frank (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein neuer kleiner Mini-Zierteich*

Hallo Patricia,

ich kann mich nur deiner und Jochens Meinung anschließen:
Wasser macht süchtig.
Nur habe ich keinen Platz mehr um "mich" noch mehr auszudehnen. Leider. :? 

Und an deinem Beispiel kann man sehen, das sich selbst auf der kleinsten Fläche ein schönes Arrangement mit Wasser gestalten lässt. 
In deinem speziellen Fall übrigens sehr gelungen.  

Ich bin gerade auf deiner Homepage gewesen und kann auch dazu sagen: 

Ganz tolle Kunstwerke.  1


----------



## Patricia (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein neuer kleiner Mini-Zierteich*

@ Jochen,

Sumpfbiotop ohne Folie ??? Wie geht denn so was? Würde mich sehr interessieren, vielleicht kannst Du dazu ja mal ein paar Infos geben?

@ Frank,
vielen Dank für das Kompliment bezüglich meiner Homepage. 
Neben dem Garten mein zweites liebstes Hobby...

Viele Grüße und einen guten Wochenstart
Patricia


----------



## jochen (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein neuer kleiner Mini-Zierteich*

Hallo Patricia,

Hier in diesen Thema habe ich schon mal was darüber gechrieben...

Hier sieht man auch unseren kleinen Brunnen, den ich bei meiner Aufzählung von Wasserstellen im Garten vergessen habe.


----------



## Patricia (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein neuer kleiner Mini-Zierteich*

Hallo Jochen,

da ich hier weder Lehmboden noch irgendwelche Quellen (Du Glückspilz) im Garten habe  ,
muss ich meine Hoffnung auf folienfreie Biotope wohl sofort wieder begraben, schade....

Ansonsten: schöne Bilder von einem schönen Garten hast Du da (den Brunnen find ich auch klasse).


Viele Grüße
Patricia


----------

